# Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6



## Darkspell667 (7. Juni 2018)

*Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Hallo alle zusammen,

da mein Rechner unter den hohen Temparaturen leidet und ich etwas Lust zu Basteln habe, werde ich mich die nächsten Woche an das Projekt "Erste Wakü" heranwagen. Gekühlt werden sollen in einem Kreislauf eine MS GTX1080 Gaming sowie wahlweise ein I7-8700K oder Ryzen 2700X (wird noch entschieden). Beides soll moderat übertaktet werden, mir geht es bei der Wakü weniger um Leistung als eher um kühle, leise Hardware sowie dem Basteln.

Ich würde das Ganze gerne in einem Fractal Define R6 mit gläsernem Seitenteil unterbringen, da mir die Gehäuse sehr gut gefallen (Habe zur Zeit ein Define C, welcher aber zu klein ist).



Folgende Fragen habe ich noch (Google spuckt keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten aus ), bevor es an die genaue Teileplanung geht:

1. Ich habe zur MSI GTX1080 folgende Block im Kopf: EK-FC 1080 GTX TF6 - Nickel. So ganz viel Auswahl gibt es an Costum-Blöcken ja nicht, und der einzige andere (Glacier) gefällt mir optisch nicht. Hat jemand mit dem EK-Block Erfahrungen und kann ihn empfehlen?

2. Ich würde gerne eine Pumpe/Behälter Kombi einsetzen, aus Platz- und Optikgründen. Folgenden habe ich hier im Kopf: EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite inkl. Pumpe. Gleiche Frage, hat jemand Erfahrungen? Empfehlenswert?

3. Als Radiatoren würde ich 2x EK-CoolStream CE 280, alternativ den schmäleren EK-CoolStream SE 280 für den Montageplatz im Deckel. Da das System nur moderat übertaktet werden soll, müssten 2x280er Radis ausreichen, oder?

4. Passen die Radis im R6 vernünftig? Kann ich im Deckel evtl. sogar auf einen 420er gehen, ohne mit dem 280er in der Front Probleme zu bekommen?

5. Ich würde gerne die Wassertemparatur messen, bevorzugt direkt mit Display im Rechner. Aquatuning hat hier welche als INLINE Version für knappe 17€, angeschlossen per MOLEX. Taugt das den was?

Das wars erst mal an Fragen, Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für alle Antworten.

Liebe Grüße
Darkspell


----------



## Joselman (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

1.) Hier: CoolingConfigurator.com kannst du gucken ob EK einen passenden Kühler hat. Die EK Kühler nutzen recht viele und negatives ist mir nicht bekannt. Ich würde auch wieder einen kaufen.

2.) Bei einer DDC würde ich zwingend gucken das ich die a) drossel und b) entkoppel. Die Pumpe ansich ist gut aber auf voller Leistung sehr laut und auch alles andere als vibrationsarm

3.) Ja 

4.) Kann ich leider nix zu sagen.... 

5.) Kann man so machen. Für den Sensor brauchst du dann allerdings 2 weitere Anschlüsse. Der hier wäre zwar teurer Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 mit C/F Display | Temp. Anzeige | Uberwachung | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany aber da kannst du dir 2 Anschlüsse sparen. Wäre dann ggf. die günstigere Variante.


----------



## willi4000 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

3.) Nimm die Alphacool ST30 Serie. Nicht die X-Flow Modelle.

4.) Ja es passen oben ein 420er und vorn ein 280er in das Gehäuse, Oben darf der Radiator meine ich nur 30mm dick sein.

Schau mal bei Aquatunnig auf die Seite. Unter Wasserkühlung in der Rubrk Gebrauchte Ware gibt es den 280er für 25€ anstatt 70€. 
Dort gibt es immer wieder richtig gute Schnäppchen.


----------



## BuzzKillington (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Ich hab auch ein 420er und 280er in meinem Define R6. Den 420er musst du mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten montieren, wobei die Anschlussstopfen evtl gegen den Radiatorrahmen drücken (Kann dir ein Foto machen). Wenn du aber den 420er andersherum montieren willst, musst du den 280 im Boden montieren. Kann Probleme mit Netzteillänge und Kabelmanagement geben, ist aber meiner Meinung die bessere Lösung. Glaub mir, ich hab da ein ganzes Wochenende dran rumgewerkelt


----------



## Darkspell667 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Nach langen Überlegen habe ich mich jetzt doch gegen den 420er im Deckel entschieden. Ich werde hier auf einen 360er setzen.
Nach diversen Berichten und Bildern ist der Platz bei 420er Radis extrem knapp mit dem RAM, selbst bei Riegeln ohne Kühlkörper. Da ich Corsair Vengeance nutze, gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher.
Beim R6 möchte ich trotzdem bleiben, da mir die Optik einfach zu gut gefällt und ich die Graka per Riser montieren möchte. Gibt da nicht so viel Gehäuseauswahl 

Kühlfläche ist mit 360er und 280er in der Front trotzdem genug für i7 und 1080, Lüfter kann ich also langsam laufen lassen.

Vielen Dank für eue Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße
Darkspell


----------



## Darkspell667 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Hallo alle zusammen,

so langsam nimmt das Build Gestalt an, am Freitag geht es los mit dem Bau. Eine Frage geistert mir nur schon länger im Kopf rum:
Lüfteranordnung

Wie gesagt werde ich im R6 einen 280er Radi in der Front, einen 360er Radi im Deckel und einen 140er Lüfter im Heck verbauen.
Ich würde beide Radis im Push einsaugend bauen, da diese vermutlich eh mit sehr geringer Drehzahl laufen und Frischluft lieber haben.
Der 140er Lüfter läuft dann im Heck ausblasend etwas schneller.

Kann man das so machen oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee?

Liebe Grüße
Darkspell


----------



## v3nom (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Kommt auf das Gehäuse an... Sollte im Define 6 aber passen da die Rückseite ja mit Mesh recht offen ist.


----------



## Darkspell667 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

So, heute gibts mal wieder ein kleines Update meinerseits.

Ich habe am Wochenende alle Teile zusammen gehabt und konnte mit dem basteln loslegen. Gekühlt wird jetzt ein I7-8700k@4,7Ghz (1,25V) und eine MSI GTX 1080@2050Mhz.
Verbaut wurde alles wir geplant in einem R6 mit 280er vorne und 360er im Deckel. Die beiden Radiatoren lassen sich sehr gut im R6 verbauen, so dass auch die Anschlussblöcke schon zusammen liegen und sich mit sehr kurzen Schlauchwegen verbinden lassen.
Fotos stelle ich die Tage noch mit rein.

Temparaturen sehen wie folgt aus (bei relativ hoher Außentemp):
GPU max. 55°
CPU max. 75°
Wassertemp. ca. 40-41°

Getestet wurde mit Prime und Superposition, also ziemlich max. Auslastung.
Ich habe die Lüfter (noch) nach CPU-Temp geregelt, sie laufen bei max. 70%. Werde aber wohl bald auf ne Aquaero gehen zur Regelung.

Frontradi und Hecklüfter blasen ein, Topradi bläst aus. Hatte vorher beide Radis einblasend, da waren die Temps etwas schlechter, da sich der Innenraum stark aufgewärmt hat.

Mir gefällt noch nicht ganz, dass die Lüfter so stark aufdrehen müssen, um die 40° Wassertemp zu halten. Hat hier noch jemand Tipps für mich? 

MfG
Darkspell


----------



## Painkilleraxel (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Auch ohne Aquero,versuchen nach Wassertemp. die Lüfter zu regeln. Nicht nach CPU Temp. . CPU sschwankt doch sehr stark hin und her mit dem Temperaturen.
Ohne mehr Radifläche wirst du die Lüfter nicht mit geringer Drehzahl laufen lassen können,um die Temperatur halten zu können.


----------



## Darkspell64 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Klar, die Regelung nach wassertemp ist zu bevorzugen, da ich diese bisher aber nicht ins System einspeisen kann (hab nur einen Sensor mit fest verkabeltem Display) muss es erst mal so gehen.
Mal schauen, in der neuen Wohnung wird dann gleich Platz für den MoRa eingeplant  

Aber wenn ich deine Antwort richtig verstehe, sind die Temperaturen im Rahmen und nicht problematisch, das beruhigt  
Bei der ersten Wakü schwingt doch immer noch die Unsicherheit mit.


----------



## Igel77 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Hallo,
Ich habe auch den I7 8700K( 4800mhz1,22V) und ne 1080ti( 2000mhz im Define R6 verbaut einen 360ger radi oben ausblasend, in der Front ein 280ger auch ausblasend . Themperatur vom Wasserkreislauf nach 1 Std Zocken (BF5) ca.38 bis 39 grad Lüfter fix auf 950 rpm  raumtemperatur ca24 grad.
Könnte für dich von Interesse sein.
Mfg


----------



## Darkspell64 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Hallo Igel,

danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich habe das Setup jetzt auch schon seit paar Monaten laufen, gleiche Radis und noch ein Aquaero in die Front gequetscht 
Ich habe ähnliche Temps, komme auf ca. 37 Grad, jedoch bei 1000 1/min auf den 140ern und 1200 1/min bei den 120ern.

Bin mit der ganzen Sache allerdings echt zufrieden, bisher seit Einbau wartungsfrei, nächstes Jahr steht dann doch noch der Umbau auf Hardtubes an. Jetzt habe ich Blut geleckt 

MfG


----------



## Igel77 (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

hab auch schon mal die 40 oder 41 grad gesehen am Wasser, aber alles io so weit .^^ viel Spass noch .


----------



## strohbinsky (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Hey Darkspell, ich plane genau das gleiche Projekt wie du- also 8700k und 1080ti im Define R6. Hab noch ein paar Fragen:

1. ist dein 8700k geköpft?
2. Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Lautstärke des Systems?
3. Hast du bevor es bei mir losgeht noch ein paar Finale Tipps? 
4. Hast du immer noch den Vorderen Radiator saugend und den oberen ausblasend konfiguriert?
5. Ich würde mich sehr über ein Beispielbild deines Systems freuen.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Darkspell64 (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Hallo strohbinsky,

erst mal zu den Fragen:

1. Nein, noch nicht. Er läuft auf 4,7ghz@1,25V bei ca. 60-65 Grad, für Wakü zwar hoch, aber das stört mich (noch) nicht weiter.
2. Die Lautstärke passt soweit. Um 37 Grad Wassertemperatur zu halten, laufen die Lüfter auf max. 1000 1/min, man hört nur ein leichtes Rauschen.
3. Bei der Konfig genug Winkel mitbestellen  Sonst ist der Einbau im Define R6 echt gut machbar, beim 360er oben habe ich sogar das Aquaero noch in den Laufwerksschaft gequetscht (habe das mit Display). Fractal sieht es so nicht vor, aber es geht mit etwas Freude am Basteln 
4. Ich habe beide Radiatoren einblasend, somit habe ich zwar höhere Casetemps sowie Überdruck, aber das hat sich als am besten erwiesen. Am Anfang hatte ich den oberen ausblasend, jedoch hat er dann schon sehr warme Luft bekommen und hat somit nicht mehr zur Kühlleistung beigetragen.
5. Bilder muss ich morgen mal machen, wenn das Licht besser ist 

Zu dem Ganzen System denke ich aber, dass mehr als ein 8700k und eine 1080 nicht mehr intern im R6 sinnvoll sind. Ich überlege zur Zeit, wo denn bei meinem kleinen Schreibtisch der externe Radi hinpasst, ohne dass meine Frau mir aufs Dach steigt 
Somit wäre, falls Platz da ist, ein externe Radi zu überlegen.

MfG
Darkspell


----------



## strohbinsky (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Hey Darkspell, 

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.  Die Idee mit dem Aquaero in der Front gefällt mir. Alternative wären für mich 2x360mm Radiatoren.
Ich bin noch nicht 100% überzeugt, ob das R6 das richtige Gehäuse für die Waku ist. Ich suche was schlichtes ohne Fenster, da wäre es perfekt. Ich benutze schon seit Jahren die Define Serie für jeden PC- Jetzt für die Wakü würde ich es mir 10cm höher wünschen 
Kommt bei dir durch das Einsaugen viel Staub durch den Deckel ins Gehäuse? An der Stelle ist ja glaube ich kein Filter, oder?

5) Danke ich bin sehr gespannt!

MfG
Strohbinsky


----------



## Darkspell64 (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Morgen,

also das Aquaero in der Front wird denke ich nur mit einem 280er in der Front und einem 360er im Deckel gehen. Ich würde aber, falls möglich, sowieso 140er Radiatoren vorziehen.
Im Deckel passt wegen dem RAM leider nur ein 360er, also 120er Lüfter, 10cm in der Höhe wären also wirklich gut 

Im Deckel ist beim offenen Layout auch ein Staubfilter, genauso wie in der Front und im Boden. Der Großteil wird hier echt gut abgehalten, ich merke auch keine Temperaturänderung ohne Filter. Restriktiv sind sie also auch nicht. Im Gehäuse habe ich jetzt nach ca. 6 Monaten etwas sehr feinen Staub, muss es einfach mal wieder ausblasen.

Ich reiche nachher Fotos vom Deckel, der RAM Freiheit und dem Aquaero nach, wollte über die Feiertage den Rechenknecht eh wieder ausblasen


----------



## Darkspell64 (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

So, anbei dann endlich die versprochenen Fotos:

Erst mal das gesamte System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Details Pumpe/Verschlauchung (hier möchte ich noch mal optimieren, das gefällt mir noch nicht so. Aber vielleicht steige ich auch gleich auf Hard Tubes um):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Bild der RAM-Freiheit bei einem 360er Radi, 30mm dick mit standard Lüftern. RAM ist standard Corsair Dominator, nicht besonders hoch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Filter im Deckel sieht von oben dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter Letzt noch das Auqaero von hinten. Wie du siehst, müssen die hinteren Schrauben von innen nach Außen montiert werden und klemmen mit der Rückplatte, aber es hält gut. Vielleicht bohre ich bei der nächsten Demontage hier auch noch Löcher und Verschraube von hinten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rote Kühlflüssigkeit ist im übrigen von EK, bisher nach knapp 6 Monaten ein echt gutes Zeug. Ich habe keine Ablagerungen, keinen Farbverlust und die Schläuche sind nach dem Ablassen auch nicht verfärbt.

Ich hoffe, die Fotos helfen dir bei deinem Projekt weiter, und falls die alten Hasen die Hände überm Kopf bei der Schlauchführung zusammenschalgen: Sorry, erstes Build 
Wenn mal wieder Zeit da ist, steht wie gesagt Umbau auf Hard Tubes und evtl. eine Erweiterung mit externem MoRa an.

Liebe Grüße
Darkspell


----------



## strohbinsky (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Hey Darkspell, vielen Dank für die Bilder- die motivieren doch, und so ähnlich hatte ich es mir auch vorgestellt. Ein 280er Radiator müsste ja von der Fläche her wenn ich mich nicht täusche nur knappe 10% kleiner sein als ein 360er- ich denke ich werde das dann wie du lösen. Ich habe eine 1080TI, aber plane noch den 8700K zu köpfen, dann dürften da eigentlich ganz ähnliche Temperaturen rauskommen. Was für eine Pumpe hast du denn genommen, und bist du mit ihr zufrieden?

Viele Grüße,

Strohbinsky


----------



## Darkspell64 (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Erste Wasserkühlung im Define R6*

Ja, der 280er ist nicht wirklich kleiner. Die Leistung ist denke ich auch für eine 1080ti gut, solange du nicht 400 Watt durchballerst.

Ich habe die D5 von EK genommen, mit AGB. Die hat genug Leistung, läuft bei mir gedrosselt auf glaube 40%.


----------

